# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  نص المادة 86 مكرر ... قانون العقوبات

## نادين

قانون العقوبات 
نص مادة 86 مكرراً :–

"يعاقب بالسجن كل من انشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار ، على خلاف احكام القانون

... جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة او عصابة ، يكون الغرض منها الدعوة باية وسيلة

إلى تعطيل احكام الدستور او القوانين او منع احدى مؤسسات الدولة او احدى السلطات

العامة من ممارسة اعمالها ، او الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطن او غيرها من

الحريات والحقوق العامة التى كلفها الدستور والقانون ، او الاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية

او السلام الاجتماعى ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تولى زعامة او قيادة ما
فيها او امدها بمعونات مادية او مالية مع علمة بالغرض الذى تدعوا اليه .



ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من انضم إلى احدى الجمعيات او

الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات ، او العصابات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة ،
او شارك فيها باية صورة ، مع علمه باغراضها .



ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة كل من روج بالقول او الكتابة

او باية طريقة اخرى للاغراض المذكورة في الفقرة الاولى ، وكذلك كل من حاز بالذات

او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات او تسجيلات ، ايا كان نوعها ، تتضمن

ترويجاً او تحبيذاً لشئ مما تقدم اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او الاطلاع الغير عليها ،

وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية ، استعملت او
اعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر ".

----------


## haidy hasaan

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

